# If You Could Live Anywhere in Virginia Where Would It Be?



## Weatherman2020

Personally, I think the least desirable is the D.C. area. I've heard the far west toe area is pretty depressed economically and not too nice.


----------



## Tank

The rich white areas


----------



## Weatherman2020

Tank said:


> The rich white areas


You repeat yourself.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Weatherman2020 said:


> Personally, I think the least desirable is the D.C. area. I've heard the far west toe area is pretty depressed economically and not too nice.


I can live in any city/town in VA, and I choose not to because I like living in the city, forgoing vast swaths of acreage for convenience.  Were I to move to VA, I'd choose something overlooking the Potomac in McLean or Great Falls, or I'd live on a farm in Middleburg, VA.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Weatherman2020 said:


> Personally, I think the least desirable is the D.C. area. I've heard *the far west toe area* is pretty depressed economically and not too nice.



What the hell is the "the far west toe area" of D.C?  Those of us who are from and live in D.C. don't use that phrase to identify any part of the D.C. or the D.C. metro area.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Xelor said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the least desirable is the D.C. area. I've heard *the far west toe area* is pretty depressed economically and not too nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is the "the far west toe area" of D.C?  Those of us who are from and live in D.C. don't use that phrase to identify any part of the D.C. or the D.C. metro area.
Click to expand...

West toe area of VA


----------



## Hossfly

The Shenandoah Valley. The valley has the most moderate climate in the US and has many natural attractions.


----------



## Boss

Virginia Beach!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Hossfly said:


> The Shenandoah Valley. The valley has the most moderate climate in the US and has many natural attractions.


My personal fav so far.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

A third floor apartment with a clear line of sight to the Robert E. Lee monument.


----------



## Weatherman2020

HereWeGoAgain said:


> A third floor apartment with a clear line of sight to the Robert E. Lee monument.


Hell, the main highway there is Robert E Lee Hwy.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Weatherman2020 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the least desirable is the D.C. area. I've heard *the far west toe area* is pretty depressed economically and not too nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is the "the far west toe area" of D.C?  Those of us who are from and live in D.C. don't use that phrase to identify any part of the D.C. or the D.C. metro area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West toe area of VA
Click to expand...

Oh.  The stuff in, around and west of I-81.  TY for the clarification.

Several of my black acquaintances have referred to that part of VA and the adjacent states of TN, WV, KY and NC as "Klan Country."   

I don't know the area at all, having only a few times driven through there.  Aside from the lovely flora of the area, the only thing I've ever noticed is that somewhere around/outside Bristol, VA/TN on the crest of a very high hill, about a quarter to half-mile distant from the highway and overlooking I-81 from the west, is a very tall (perhaps somewhere between 50 and 100 feet tall?) flagpole surrounded by a high fence (also visible from the highway).  On the pole flies a disproportionately huge Confederate flag.  Driving south into TN, because of the way the road angles, one can easily not notice it.  Driving north from TN, one cannot miss it.


----------



## BETH-MIDAN

I got to have friends in the sw corner of virginia while living in noVA
Theres lots of nicer places deeper in virginia to get away from outer washington.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Weatherman2020 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A third floor apartment with a clear line of sight to the Robert E. Lee monument.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, the main highway there is Robert E Lee Hwy.
Click to expand...

A portion of US-1 running through Alexandria, VA is called Jefferson Davis Hwy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Anywhere in Virginia? 

Colorado.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Luddly Neddite said:


> Anywhere in Virginia?
> 
> Colorado.


I love Colorado. But we love history, road trips, and not 6 feet of snow. Virginia opens up a plethora of options for doing things.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The part without the inbreds.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Marion Morrison said:


> The part without the inbreds.


That would be the D.C. Beltway.


----------



## skye

Never in my life been there ...and probably never will  but

Isn't there where all  Leftwing American Demrats Soros   Globalists live?

Isn't there where many Globalist scum live??


----------



## Weatherman2020

Zeroing in on the Shenandoah Valley region. Homes twice the size of my San Diego home at half the price.


----------



## Weatherman2020

skye said:


> Never in my life been there ...and probably never will  but
> 
> Isn't there where all  Leftwing American Demrats Soros   Globalists live?
> 
> Isn't there where many Globalist scum live??


The area around DC is s left wing nut farm. The rest is conservative.


----------



## skye

Weatherman2020 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life been there ...and probably never will  but
> 
> Isn't there where all  Leftwing American Demrats Soros   Globalists live?
> 
> Isn't there where many Globalist scum live??
> 
> 
> 
> The area around DC is s left wing nut farm. The rest is conservative.
Click to expand...


Ok thank you!


----------



## Zander

The part that is in Southern California, Duh!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Heh.

I just moved to Virginia. Been here less than a month.

It's too fucking humid.


----------



## Zander

theDoctorisIn said:


> Heh.
> 
> I just moved to Virginia. Been here less than a month.
> 
> It's too fucking humid.


----------



## skye

Weatherman2020 said:


> Zeroing in on the Shenandoah Valley region. Homes twice the size of my San Diego home at half the price. View attachment 147938



Yes it's beautiful!

But if inhabited by Demrats Globalist scum......

what good does it do?


----------



## Likkmee

Boones Mill


----------



## Likkmee

Maybe Floyd


----------



## Bonzi

Xelor said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the least desirable is the D.C. area. I've heard the far west toe area is pretty depressed economically and not too nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I can live in any city/town in VA, and I choose not to because I like living in the city, forgoing vast swaths of acreage for convenience.  Were I to move to VA, I'd choose something overlooking the Potomac in McLean or Great Falls, or I'd live on a farm in Middleburg, VA.
Click to expand...


Uber expensive!  Better have a great job!  Or be a wealthy retiree!


----------



## Bonzi

Leesburg VA is super nice if you want to be near the city (but expensive)

Roanoke VA is nice if you want to be out more toward the country (but still, is a city)


----------



## Weatherman2020

theDoctorisIn said:


> Heh.
> 
> I just moved to Virginia. Been here less than a month.
> 
> It's too fucking humid.


Where I currently live is the pinnacle of weather in the world. So no matter which direction I go it will be worse.
But the Krazy KKKalifornia government is forcing us out. There is zero quality of life left now. I'd rather spend my money on Cruise ships and 5 star hotels than buying illegals free room and board.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Likkmee said:


> Maybe Floyd


Drove around the area, found some really nice homes.


----------



## Weatherman2020

skye said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zeroing in on the Shenandoah Valley region. Homes twice the size of my San Diego home at half the price. View attachment 147938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's beautiful!
> 
> But if inhabited by Demrats Globalist scum......
> 
> what good does it do?
Click to expand...

Remember - I'm in KKKalifornia. Super majority controlled by the left and will never see anything else as it sinks. At least VA is split on parties.


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zeroing in on the Shenandoah Valley region. Homes twice the size of my San Diego home at half the price. View attachment 147938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's beautiful!
> 
> But if inhabited by Demrats Globalist scum......
> 
> what good does it do?
Click to expand...

Troutville ? It sure looks like Bottletop Kounty ;-)


----------



## Likkmee

Weatherman2020 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> Drove around the area, found some really nice homes.
Click to expand...

Don't buy. Build. Get a parcel that perks and go get a recommended GC. Vaginnianz cut too many corners, then flip.NO BASEMENT ! Build a ranch.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Likkmee said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> Drove around the area, found some really nice homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't buy. Build. Get a parcel that perks and go get a recommended GC. Vaginnianz cut too many corners, then flip.NO BASEMENT ! Build a ranch.
Click to expand...

Actually that's my thinking right now is to build a custom home. We've got a long list of things we want, and it's difficult finding a home that checks most of the boxes. We currently live in a 1 story ranch. Loved a house in VA that checked all the boxes but one. FOUR FRIGGEN STORIES. Even when I was 20 I wouldn't want such abuse to my knees.


----------



## Likkmee

If you're anywhere near a "creek" that's more than the width of a 2 car garage make damn sure you're at least 35 feet higher. Look up Roanoke Flood 1985.


----------



## Likkmee

Look up Gary  Nichols or his son Gary Lane Nichols. I haven't seen them in 35 years but they're still at it and can do you a proper house. Good Christian dudes that aren't afraid to flip someone off or take down a few Budweiser's....if you know what I mean.They're Smith Mountain guys.
Another dude over in Botetourt that's good is Lee Sumpter. He was a county inspector and one of our best friends back in the day. H'es another. No bullshit. Do it right or walk away. No shortcuts.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Likkmee said:


> If you're anywhere near a "creek" that's more than the width of a 2 car garage make damn sure you're at least 35 feet higher. Look up Roanoke Flood 1985.


Yeah, nothing wider than a few feet, good tip.


----------



## skye

Weatherman2020 said:


> Zeroing in on the Shenandoah Valley region. Homes twice the size of my San Diego home at half the price. View attachment 147938




Again, it is very beautiful....really, really nice! 

And with no neighbours to worry about.....even nicer!


----------



## Weatherman2020

skye said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zeroing in on the Shenandoah Valley region. Homes twice the size of my San Diego home at half the price. View attachment 147938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it is very beautiful....really, really nice!
> 
> And with no neighbours to worry about.....even nicer!
Click to expand...

Live in rural San Diego county, closest neighbor is a hundred yards. For 31 years now. We can't go back to a tract home now.


----------



## Mr Natural

Deltaville


----------



## hjmick

I live in the Charleston, South Carolina area, why would I want to move to Virginia?


----------



## Bonzi

Indiana is great.  Super low home prices, not much work, but some, but cost of living is excellent!  Weather is not bad either


----------



## Pete7469

Near the closest U-HAUL location near the western most border.


----------



## DGS49

Surprised nobody has mentioned my favorite part of Virginia.  The Colonial Williamsburg area.  It has everything.  Culture, recreational opportunities, good 4-season weather, close enough to the ocean, good churches, friendly people, a great history, good educational opportunties.  Summers are a bit hot & oppressive, but that's what A/C is for.

But there are many parts of the state that I've visited, travelled to on business, and thoroughly enjoyed.  The NOVA area is not really Virginia, in any other way than legally.  Most Virginians got the hell out a long time ago.


----------

